# Nissan Altima 1993 Coolant Leaking



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

My Nissan Altima 1993 is leaking from bottom to its coolant. I have to put the coolant more often. I see when ever teh car engine is on there is small drop of oil leaking from bottom. Why it is so and the repair is asking to remove some gasket but the labour is 8-9 hours. Which is costing 1000 is this true or do we have any other way to get it repaired?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

This guy writes like he speaks... lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

unless you do it yourself and diagnose it yourself, no, there is no other way. 
AND yes, he does.


----------

